# Oil Level: 1/2 Inch Too High!



## Josh (Aug 7, 2004)

It happened again! Had the oil changed at the Nissan dealer and now the oil level reads 1/2 inch above the "H". How much oil is that really (1/2 quart, 1 quart . . . more)? I know the engine only takes 3 3/8, but it seems like more is always added . . . I guess they always like to add more. I need to change my oil myself to do it right!

OK . . . what should I do? Go back to the dealership and have them drain some off? Wait and see if it burns down or leaks out (the car does have over 100,000 miles)? Do nothing and smile!  

Any thoughts?


----------



## GR8GAZOO (Nov 8, 2005)

*Oil change*

My mechanic who used to work on Nissan products exclusively (and whom I trust), showed me the dipstick after he changed my oil. he said that unusually the oil level will and should show slightly higher on the dipstick. It will settle down to the correct level after the engine has run a little bit. Yes, this is unlike my previous vehicles. Now if you are referring to a full 1/2 inch over the max level, I think it is a bit high. Perhaps a quarter of an inch would have been appropriate - right after the oil change.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

GR8GAZOO said:


> My mechanic who used to work on Nissan products exclusively (and whom I trust), showed me the dipstick after he changed my oil. he said that unusually the oil level will and should show slightly higher on the dipstick. It will settle down to the correct level after the engine has run a little bit. Yes, this is unlike my previous vehicles. Now if you are referring to a full 1/2 inch over the max level, I think it is a bit high. Perhaps a quarter of an inch would have been appropriate - right after the oil change.


That is why they say to run the car and shut it off and let it sit. So that the oil level is accurate after cycling.


----------



## Kennizmo (Oct 17, 2005)

You gotta let it sit for a little bit before you check the dipstick. 

Every Nissan Ive done reads extremely overfull on the stick after I put in the exact specified amount of oil in the engine and run it (well, .20 quarts below the exact). I have to let them sit for somewhere around 5-10 minutes (engine off, duh) before the level finally stops going down and reads correctly.

Nissans are actually the *worst* when it comes to having to sit and wait. BMWs are pretty bad too.

So yeah, if your checking your oil level right after you turn the car off, thats your problem. The dealer your going to should know what the hell they're doing anyways.


----------

